# Where to buy Maya Wrap?



## mommy2bnc (Mar 17, 2008)

So after lots of research I have decided that I want to buy a lightly padded Maya Wrap. Any suggestions as to where to buy one for the best price? Ebay doesn't seem to have any great deals, especially if you want to buy new. Anyone heard of nestmom.com? I found one there for $59.50 ($65.95 retail on mayawrap.com) with free shipping. Thanks!


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

On the babywearer website they have a FSOT (for sale or trade) section. You can pick up a used one for a lot less. Diaper swappers has a baby carriers FSOT section too.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

the babywearer.com is the best place for used slings, I agree withe the pp. Diaperswappers too. You can place an ISO in both boards as well hth


----------



## mommy2bnc (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wanted to update. I am going to buy a Lightly Padded Maya Wrap from nestmom.com and I found an online coupon code that you can use until Feb. 09. When you check out you enter "saveabit08" and you can save 5% on your order, and they have free shipping. Lowest price I've seen for a brand new Maya Wrap LP.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

Ooh, those are so comfortable. I loved my "old school" maya when my older daughter was tiny, but with my second daughter who was HUGE I decided to try the lightly padded and it was actually really comfortable at a size/age where I would have previously thought she was too big for a ring sling. I got it in pink, I know I know, but it's a reallllly pretty pink, like a light raspberry that is not obnoxious the way some pinks are.









-V.


----------

